# Help!  My Game Will Not Play



## Chiana (Jan 30, 2018)

My friend had to update the game two days ago.  Today, mine said I had to update before I could continue playing.  So I went to the Google Play Store and clicked update.  Nothing happened.  I have tried everything, even cleared out a lot on my device and rebooted and such.  Still nothing.  So it will not play and it will not update.  Darn, I want to finish off with my snowflakes and be ready for the rose event.  Any ideas?


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jan 30, 2018)

Oh geez, so sorry to hear this Chiana. The best advice I can give would be to reach out to Nintendo support. They have a number you can call, and they should be able to help you out. I've had really wonderful experiences with their customer support, but it can be a bit of a wait at times, so make sure you call when you're not busy. Sorry I can't offer better advice. Perhaps someone else has experienced the same issue and can help you trouble shoot.


----------



## Chiana (Jan 30, 2018)

MopyDream44 said:


> Oh geez, so sorry to hear this Chiana. The best advice I can give would be to reach out to Nintendo support. They have a number you can call, and they should be able to help you out. I've had really wonderful experiences with their customer support, but it can be a bit of a wait at times, so make sure you call when you're not busy. Sorry I can't offer better advice. Perhaps someone else has experienced the same issue and can help you trouble shoot.



Thank you.  I will try that.  Now that you mention it, I called their support many years ago for an issue with an old DS.  I cannot remember what the problem was, but I do remember them being extremely nice and helpful.


----------



## Chiana (Feb 3, 2018)

MopyDream44 said:


> Oh geez, so sorry to hear this Chiana. The best advice I can give would be to reach out to Nintendo support. They have a number you can call, and they should be able to help you out. I've had really wonderful experiences with their customer support, but it can be a bit of a wait at times, so make sure you call when you're not busy. Sorry I can't offer better advice. Perhaps someone else has experienced the same issue and can help you trouble shoot.





Chiana said:


> Thank you.  I will try that.  Now that you mention it, I called their support many years ago for an issue with an old DS.  I cannot remember what the problem was, but I do remember them being extremely nice and helpful.



Fortunately my game sprang to life again after a few hours, before I had a chance to call.  The tablet I am useing has older specs and I was afraid the latest update had been more than it could handle.  It is laggy and slow, but no worse than it was.  I cannot think of any other game that I would put up with the lag like this, but I love the campgrounds.  I just have to tap to catch bugs before the exclamation mark appears for the ones that are more rare and odd things like that.


----------

